
Words with Friends, Facebook & Apple - davewiner
http://scripting.com/stories/2011/01/10/wordsWithFriends.html
======
rflrob
>Words with Friends would make a fantastic Facebook app.

Arguably, it already did (cf. Scrabulous/Lexulous
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lexulous>). I never played Scrabulous, so I
don't know how similar it is to WWF, but since WWF is a play-alike clone of
Scrabble (different tile loadouts and bonus square positions, but
fundamentally the same game), I can't imagine it's that different.

